# Lenkrad ansteuern.



## Rusticus1999 (25. Dez 2017)

Hallo.
Ich bin neu hier also habt bitte Nachsicht, falls ich was falsch mache. 
Ich würde gerne für ein Pong Spiel mein Neues Logitech g920 Lenkrad zur Eingabe benutzen. Es soll wohl irgendwie mit Joysticks möglich sein, aber auch mit einem Lenkrad. Ich wollte den Forcefeedback Motor zum Steuern des Lenkrads benutzen. Sind diese Sachen möglich und wenn ja wie?
Die Logitech SDK konnte mir nicht helfen.

Vielen Dank schon einmal im vorraus.

Frohes Fest.


----------



## Rusticus1999 (26. Dez 2017)

Rusticus1999 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo.
> Ich bin neu hier also habt bitte Nachsicht, falls ich was falsch mache.
> Ich würde gerne für ein Pong Spiel mein Neues Logitech g920 Lenkrad zur Eingabe benutzen. Es soll wohl irgendwie mit Joysticks möglich sein, aber auch mit einem Lenkrad. Ich wollte den Forcefeedback Motor zum Steuern des Lenkrads benutzen. Sind diese Sachen möglich und wenn ja wie?
> Die Logitech SDK konnte mir nicht helfen.
> ...


Okay. Ich habe weiter geforscht und habe herausgefunden, dass die Lenkrad SDK von Logitech methoden zum ansteuern des Lenkrads über eine .dll bereitstellt. Jetzt die frage kann ich diese .dll in Java importieren oder derartiges und dann dessen Methoden aufrufen?


----------



## tommysenf (26. Dez 2017)

Du kannst dir per JNA einen Trapper bauen:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_Native_Access


----------



## Rusticus1999 (26. Dez 2017)

tommysenf hat gesagt.:


> Du kannst dir per JNA einen Trapper bauen:
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_Native_Access


Gut zu wissen, dass das möglich ist. So wie ich das verstanden habe wird die .dll dann in ein für java verwendbares JNA gewandelt. Jetzt wüsste ich nur noch gern wie das geht. Danke schonmal für die Hilfe.


----------



## Meeresgott (27. Dez 2017)

Soweit ich weiß ist JNA gleichzusetzen mit JNI.
Da gibt es einige Tutorials zu - Ist aber eine relative alte Methode.

Auf jeden Fall hast du hier den Link zu einem Tutorial, dass beim überfliegen sehr Umfangreich aussieht und alles scheint gut beschreiben zu sein  Viel Spaß damit

LG


----------



## Rusticus1999 (30. Dez 2017)

Meeresgott hat gesagt.:


> Soweit ich weiß ist JNA gleichzusetzen mit JNI.
> Da gibt es einige Tutorials zu - Ist aber eine relative alte Methode.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall hast du hier den Link zu einem Tutorial, dass beim überfliegen sehr Umfangreich aussieht und alles scheint gut beschreiben zu sein  Viel Spaß damit
> ...


Vielen dank


----------

